# Nestea and Rewind..... Set-up =)



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I took pictures earlier of Nestea and Rewind set-up. Oh yeah and we decided on the name Rewind because we were driving away and then turned back and decided to buy him :lol:

Nestea =)



























Rewind AKA Stud Muffin =P He was being a naughty boy :evil: 









He is soooo wide!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice. boy he is wide. love there color. congrats


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice both of them. boy he is wide. love there color. congrats


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice both of them. boy he is wide. love there color. congrats


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They're beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ndsome!!! and beautiful!!! :leap:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking goats!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Chels, are you going to breed those two? I bet you'd get some all around amazing babies!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to breed them but I don't think they aill be bred to eachother - haven't decided yet though. Thanks guys! I am happy with them =) They certainly add color to my herd


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm absolutely thrilled with my two Kids Corral goats so I know how you feel! They're gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

They are nice...and so cute!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I own both Civil's and Cruiser's half siblings! Are you gonna get any more from Kids Corral in the spring?


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Those guys are so beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you  They are getting settled, so I'm glad =)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> I own both Civil's and Cruiser's half siblings! Are you gonna get any more from Kids Corral in the spring?


At this point no I don't plan to buy anymore kids. I may do a few trades here and there but that's about it. I can't say I definitely won't be buying, but I want to keep a lot of my own kids so I can't do as much "goat shopping". I do plan to keep a doeling from Civil though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the Rewind reason. Isn't it funny how we come up with the names we have? They are cute as ever.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just gourgeous! I love Rewind's name


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom thought of the name =) He is a cute little bugger, but is a little skitish.... I'm working on it though  Him and Hollywood are friends, Hollywood was kind of a loner before, so I think he appreciates having a friend.

I just went outside and two of my bucks had blood ALL over their heads, so I put some bloodstop powder on them and I looked around the pen and I found two different wood posts with blood smeared all over so I think they were "fighting" the posts :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is BEAUTIFUL! I love the coloring!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

His coloring was _part_ of the reason I bought him, thought I try not to look at color :shock:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I try not to look at color, but what can I say? I have eyes for a reason.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I always said, "I won't have a black buck because I don't want tons of black kids." And what did I do??? Buy two black bucks!!!!!! Crazy I know, but they're too good of quality bucks to pass up.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have two black bucks too, they were also to good to pass up. I am buying ALOT of goats next spring, I have quite a few reserved and am going to keep alot, my herd will at least triple in size next year :lol:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, I just thought of something. You should have Rewind's registered name be Rewind-Fastforward, Rewind because of when you got him, and Fastforward because I think that's what he's going to do to your herd quality :wink:  Just a thought.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I love them! Kids Corral has a lot of moonspots.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

There's a though! Good idea Sarah =) 

Kids Corral's new buck Frankie is throwing ALOT of moonspots!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes he is throwing tons of moonspots. I have his half sister Fuchsia, out of ARMCH Caesar's Villa PN Flower Girl. I can't wait to watch Goldy mature and kid!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I looked at her Fushia's pedigree to get Flower Girl's descendants  Goldy looks very nice from the newest pictures you posted!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

They are both gorgeous! I have to admit I'm envious! And it's funny because Rewind looks like a cross between two of my bucks! His face markings are very similar to my boy Dallas's, and the moonspots (including the one on his ear!) are my Pie's! I guess it'd be hard for me not to like him!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the moonspot on his face, it's part of his charm lol. Thanks for all of the compliments =) I love my new babies!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful goats! I love Rewind's color and his name!!! And Nestea's black face with very light blond stripes! Along with gorgeous blue eyes!!!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

They are both very lovely!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both of them are very good examples of their breed!! Love the color patterns and Nestea has a very sweet face, Rewind is sure gonna be a handsome adult...he is so cute now!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice - love Rewind - what a wild mark up --- congrads, beautiful babies!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Katie!


----------

